# Best Snowboarding Movie



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

MDP!!! picture this and double decade are both rad.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

too many to name, but for this years movies I was feelin Forum Forever and Standard Films Black Winter


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Forum forever is a great movie. I saw it in a club on the big screen, was great to see a snowboard film in a cinema like setting.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got a few favourites:

*Technical Difficulties* (just plain fucking awesome)
*The Resistance*(when I was a teenager the Forum crew was the biggest thing on the planet, this film is why)
*True Life* (JP's part in this one is why he's known as The Godfather, plus this is the last of the classics)
*Optimistic* (Mikey LeBlanc riding a wood sled is so funny it makes the whole movie worth watching. Plus the intro is interesting and tries to bring attention to climate change)
*Ready* (Jeremy Jones' part makes me weak in the knees every time I watch it, plus the whole snowboarding on a river dam is pretty cool i guess)
*In Short* (the Alaska Vacation part brings a smile to my face every time, makes me dream of having such a perfect AK backcountry trip)
*Thats It Thats All *(I only like it for the AK trip with JJ and the Kootneays trip with Terje but those two parts are really epic)
*Cool Story* (probably some of the funnest snowboarding I've ever watched)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

bakesale said:


> *The Resistance*(when I was a teenager the Forum crew was the biggest thing on the planet, this film is why)


Love that one too. Only thing is, I think it's only available on VHS and was never released on DVD.


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

So wait, is this about snowboard videos? Or full out movies? I was gonna say that "Out Cold" was pretty funny. And if you want a movie that's SO terrible it's almost too good to be true then go find or pirate and watch "Extreme Ops"

Otherwise of the few I own I really like Absinthe Films' "Ready"


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

check out Factor films, they have two free movies on theyre site; FACTOR-FILMS
Personally my favorite is "Isenseven - teenage love graffiti"


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

91Yota said:


> So wait, is this about snowboard videos? Or full out movies? I was gonna say that "Out Cold" was pretty funny.
> I was gonna say that "Out Cold was' pretty funny.
> "Out Cold" was pretty funny
> "Out Cold" was funny
> "Out Cold"


....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...................................../
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,__......`,.................................
...................`=~-,,.,...............................
................................`:,,...........................`..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_..........._,-%.......`
...................................,


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

"yearbook" by "matchstick productions" is good. also, "first descent" which includes some great footage documenting the evolution of snowboarding.

alasdair


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

That's It That's All Is Sick.

I have Flavor Country here that my friend gave me to watch.. i need to watch it and give it back to him I think I've had it like 4 months now oops


----------



## 91Yota (Oct 16, 2009)

was I just virtually slapped via forum thread?

I almost forgot about "First Descent" too. I need to find some of the other videos in this thread now haha.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Anything by Factor Films, and Black Winter is my fav this year. I Ride Park City was pretty sick. There are really so many.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

bakesale said:


> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
> .........................,/...............................................”:,
> .....................,?......................................................,
> ...


Face/Palm Ascii??? SWEET!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

G2309 said:


> Forum forever is a great movie. I saw it in a club on the big screen, was great to see a snowboard film in a cinema like setting.


do you know where i can watch it for free?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Notoriousmlg said:


> do you know where i can watch it for free?


Dude its only 7 or 8 bucks on itunes.
Ante up and support the snowboarding industry.


----------



## yesmar (Feb 17, 2010)

bakesale said:


> ....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
> .............................,.-”...................................“-.,
> .........................,/...............................................”:,
> .....................,?......................................................,
> ...



thats fuckin awesome


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Double Decade and Follow Me Around by MDP.

Side note: the Jolene(Dolly Parton) part from Follow Me Around is my favorite 3 minutes of any snowboarding video. Sometimes songs you would never associate with snowboarding make the best video parts.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

like intergalactic in black winter. i didnt even like that song til i saw wiigs part and now i love it.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Skeleton Crew Group Effect pretty sweet, and this one gnarcore.com presents... PIECE


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Apocalypse Snow


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> like intergalactic. i didnt even like that song.


....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?........................... ...........................,
.................../.................................................. .........,}
................./.................................................. ....,:`^`..}
.............../.................................................. .,:”........./
..............?.....__............................ .............:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`..... ..._/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.`~,......“~.,....................`.....} ............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...................................../
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|............ ..`=~-,
.....`=~-,__......`,.................................
...................`=~-,,.,...............................
................................`:,,.............. .............`..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_......... .._,-%.......`
...................................,


----------

